# E46 Console Armrest install is a PAIN



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

That is all.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

wus :lmao:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm...you're back!  What's the deal with the install?



bol said:


> *That is all. *


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: E46 Console Armrest install is a PAIN*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hmm...you're back!  What's the deal with the install?
> 
> *


Parting out some 'luxury items' in my car to local guys who want em before it's bought.


----------

